# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أفضل الفواكه لتقوية المناعة

## mohamed73

يتمنى جميع الأشخاص العيش حياة صحية خالية  من الأمراض ، فإذا كنت واحدا من بين هؤلاء الأشخاص فيمكنك قراءة هذا  المقال ، فيوجد الحل السحري لذلك ، وهو تقوية الجهاز المناعي للجسم ،  فبعيدا عن كل الأفكار والخطط التي يمكن اتباعها للبقاء بصحة جيدة ، تعتبر  تقوية المناعة أفضل الطرق الفعالة لذلك .تعد خلايا الدم البيضاء هي المسئول الأول  عن الحفاظ على صحة الجهاز المناعي وتقوية ، وبالتالي تعزز كفاءة الجهاز  المناعي ليعمل بشكل جيد ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يجب تناول الأطعمة الصحية  وممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم ، حتى تستطيع تقوية مناعة الجسم ليصبح قادرا  على محاربة العدوى والأمراض ويكون بصحة جيدة .إن الفواكه تعتبر من الأطعمة المتوفرة  واللذيذة التي يمكن الإعتماد عليها لتقوية مناعة الجسم ، والتي يتم تناولها  بعدة طرق وأشكال مختلفة ، فيسهل عمل المصاصات ، العصائر ، ميلك تشيك أو  تناول ثمارها صحيحة ، ويوجد قائمة متنوعة من الفواكه التي تعزز الجهاز  المناعي ، فلا تنسى إضافة 3-4 ثمار من الفاكهة لتقوم بهذه المهمة وتحميك من  أن تكون أكثر عرضة للأمراض المنتشرة .*أفضل الفواكه التي تساعد في تقوية مناعة الجسم :**1- الفواكه الحمضية :* إن  الفواكه الحمضية مثل البرتقال ، اللايم والليمون تعد من المصادر الغنية  بفيتامين ج ، ويعمل هذا الفيتامين الهام على تعزيز الجهاز المناعي لجسم  الإنسان عن طريق إنتاج خلايا الدم البيضاء ، كما أنها من المصادر الجيدة  للمواد المضادة للأكسدة ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك تعرف الفواكه الحمضية بخصائصها  المضادة للالتهابات والمضادة للبكتريا بطبيعتها .*2- البابايا :* تعد  البابايا أيضا من الفواكه المليئة بفيتامين ج ، وتحتوي على الإنزيمات  الهاضمة التي تعرف بإسم “بابين” ، والتي تتميز بخصائصها المضادة للالتهابات  ، وتعتبر البابايا مصدرا غنيا بكل من البوتاسيوم ، الفولات ، فيتامين  وفيتامينات ب المركبة .*3- الكيوي :* إن الكيوي  يحتوي بطبيعته على مجموعة هائلة من الفيتامينات الأساسية مثل فيتامين ج ،  الفولات ، البوتاسيوم ، فيتامين ك وفيتامين ه ، والتي تساعد جميعا في تعزيز  الجهاز المناعي للجسم ، لذلك ينصح بتناول ثمرة كيوي يوميا لتعزيز مناعة  الجسم .*4- الجوافة :* تعتبر  الجوافة مصدرا غنيا ببعض العناصر الغذائية والفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ج ،  فيتامين أ ، واللذان يلعبان دورا هاما في تقوية الجهاز المناعي وجسم  الإنسان .*5- جوز الهند :* يعتبر  تناول ماء جوز الهند وأكل ثمارها من أفضل الطرق لتعزيز الجهاز المناعي  وحماية جسم الإنسان ضد الأمراض ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يساعد ماء جوز الهند في  الحفاظ على درجة حرارة الجسم الطبيعية في فصل الصيف ، لذا ينصح بتناوله  لأنه يوفر نصف إحتياجات الجسم من البوتاسيوم اللازم له يوميا . *6- التفاح :* طبقا للمثل  الذي يقول ” تفاحة يوميا تغنينك عن الطبيب” ، فالتفاح يساعد في حماية الجسم  ويحارب ضد العدوى ، كما أنه مصدرا هائلا للفيتامينات والمعادن الأساسية  اللازمة للجسم .*7- الفراولة :* تعتبر  الفراولة من أفضل الفواكه الموسمية التي تعزز الجهاز المناعي ، فتعتبر  مستودعا لفيتامين أ وفيتامين ج ، لذلك يوصى بتناول كوب من الفراولة مع  الزبادي ، فهذه الوجبة لا تعطيك الطعم اللذيذ فقط ، بل تساعد في تقوية  مناعتك أيضا . *8- المانجو :* إن المانجو  فاكهة موسمية أخرى لذيذة ، وهي مصدرا غنيا بفيتامين أ والمعادن الأساسية  الأخرى التي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان لتعزيز الجهاز المناعي وبالتالي تقوية  الجسم .*9- البطيخ :* يعد البطيخ  علاجا صيفيا يستطيع التخلص من الأمراض عن طريق تقويته لمناعة الجسم ،  فيحتوي البطيخ على العديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن ، ولكن ما يميزه هو أنه  مصدرا غنيا بالليكوبين ، الذي يعمل بفاعلية شديدة لمنع العدوى والأمراض ،  كما يساهم في تخفيف التهاب الجهاز التنفسي أيضا .*10- الموز :* يعد الموز  واحدا من الفواكه المتوفرة ، والتي يمكنها تناولها حتى على الطريق بدون أن  تسبب أي نوع من الفوضى ، والموز مصدرا جيدا لمضادات الأكسدة ، فيتامين ب6 ،  الماغنسيوم والبوتاسيوم ، مما يجعله قادرا على تعزيز مناعة الجسم بفاعلية .*11- الرمان :* يساعد  الرمان في الوقاية من خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب ، وذلك عن طريق محاربة  الجذورة الحرة الحرة داخل جسم الإنسان ، وهو فعال في مقاومة مرض السرطان  والسكري ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالرمان مصدرا جيدا لفيتامين ج ، فيتامين ب  ومضادات الأكسدة ، لذلك يعد من أفضل الفواكه لتقوية المناعة .

----------

